# Plumbers attitudes, what gives? But thankyou!



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I went on a sewer call last week. The customer was in tears, her and her husband had been using a 5 gallon bucket to hall water from the tub after a shower for well over a week. The local 49.99 anydrain anytime guy had charged them 110.00 and then told them to get *F'd*. Literally. And these were very nice people. Another company she then called in jumped on roof and ran camera and marked where the problem was and left. Did not attept to rod. He told her see ya in a week or whatever. She called me and I rodded from the roof vent (no C/O's) and after verifying the location of problem called in emergency locates and made repair. Gas company's anode installer had augered through sewer line at back fence. I made great money and Gas Co. picked up the tab.
Edit: Naturally I installed double C/O's.

Went on a job today. Other plumbers had done a kitchen remod reconnect. Complain from h.o.,,,no pressure at kitchen sink. H.O. said he returned and made a few adjustments and said he would *not* be back.
I went over and found the backflow preventor on the pull out stopped up with crud. Took 10 mins tops. Again,,, easy money. Again,,, I gained a loyal customer except this one has multi rentals. Nice ones... Thx again lazy or unexperienced plumbers. (Technicians?)


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

As the old saying goes, "It takes all kinds".


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

All I can say is :thumbup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would be on my knees thanking whatever deity I pray to.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Today it's very easy to give outstanding service... just be normal and you will stand out head and shoulders above the average.

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No doubt in addition to knowing your craft, you must be fairly articulate with your customers. When the customer percieves that their plumber is a real professional, they start asking you, "What would you do if this was your house?" Keep up the good work Epox, a loyal customer base is waiting for you.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*good job!*

It isn't so hard to do the job the h/o asks for is it? What gives...maybe lack of experience, ethics or who knows...But these hacks sure are good for our business aye?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeaaaahhhhhhhhh, there are always two sides to the story and I'm more doubtful of the customer's story. Whenever I hear stories like that, even about my worst competitor, I take it with a grain of salt.

Why? Because the customer is going to be nice to the next plumber because they need him.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Plumber said:


> Yeaaaahhhhhhhhh, there are always two sides to the story and I'm more doubtful of the customer's story. Whenever I hear stories like that, even about my worst competitor, I take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Why? Because the customer is going to be nice to the next plumber because they need him.


You obviously haven't seen the escapades of MY worst competitor. I'd believe anything by now... seeing is believing.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Not in this case*



Plumber said:


> Yeaaaahhhhhhhhh, there are always two sides to the story and I'm more doubtful of the customer's story. Whenever I hear stories like that, even about my worst competitor, I take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Why? Because the customer is going to be nice to the next plumber because they need him.


YES THEY DO.
You are welcome to feel however you want. I met and conversed with these people. Both customers had laid out the green stuff and had no results. 
The customers with the stopped up sewer called our shop in tears. Her husband said he called the 49.99 guy and said you charged over double and we are still stopped up. He wanted his money back the 49.99 guy told him to get F'd. Owner said "really???", total disbelief. Her and her husband had paid not one but 2 company's and when I asked who she told me. One was the 49.99 guy, the other gets 62.00 for sewers. Go figure. They had been stopped up solid almost 2 weeks.
I run behind these guys all the time. Just another day in the neighborhood for me. And always always always I get the job done. Whatever it takes.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

There's a few 39.99 any drain guys here in town too, but they tag on the unexpected clean-out access fee of 20.00 on the invoice bringing the service to $60 lmao.pisses some people off.gotta love catches.I love how diverse business tactics vary in our trade.Ive adopted some, and dedopted others. I'd rather not piss my customers off with a surprise.the techs that told them to get F'd, bet he's not a businessman.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Epox said:


> YES THEY DO.
> You are welcome to feel however you want. And always always always I get the job done. Whatever it takes.


Maybe customers don't call you back when there's a problem with your work, just like those two customers did to those plumbers.

It's just really hard for me to talk smack about another worker, being that I'm as far from perfect as the sun is to the moon.

And I sure don't listen to one side of any story. There's a rooter guy in town here. This guy is an endless stream of personal questions and gossip, but when talking about himself, every negative detail is edited out. He does this on auto pilot without even thinking about it. His brain is wired that way.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It is not much better here. The bigger problem we have are the companies coming out and acting like they are your best friend while trying to get you to sign over your first born. 

The bad attitudes have terrible reputations. That is an upside to a small community.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

scotbyallen28 said:


> I really appreciate you for your service and dedication for your work :thumbup:.. Some unexperienced plumbers do spoil their customers which ruin plumber's image.. But I am thankful to you for your attitude and wish every plumber get to know how to work with sincerity..


Who's this home improvment guy here making comments without a proper intro??


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

It's always easy to keep a good attitude with customers when you have to step over these to turn the main water off


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Keefer w said:


> It's always easy to keep a good attitude with customers when you have to step over these to turn the main water off
> 
> View attachment 24693


What if you had gotten caught from the HO taking that pic :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Maybe customers don't call you back when there's a problem with your work, just like those two customers did to those plumbers.
> 
> It's just really hard for me to talk smack about another worker, being that I'm as far from perfect as the sun is to the moon.
> 
> And I sure don't listen to one side of any story. There's a rooter guy in town here. This guy is an endless stream of personal questions and gossip, but when talking about himself, every negative detail is edited out. He does this on auto pilot without even thinking about it. His brain is wired that way.


There's no way a company can please everybody. Maybe the price was too high, or weren't happy with the work performed. These things happen. 
I don't think you read very well though. I SAID,,,, I often get called in behind these guys to finish what they could not. This was not an isolated event. The customers often ask why I could get it and they could not my reply is most always " Mrs. So&so I don't know these people, their skill level or what equipment they use. That's as far as I go with it. And you're right I don't like running people down. If you noticed there were no names mentioned. But also in case you didn't notice this is a forum, what we do is discuss things we come upon. 
But I get the feeling you're trying to turn this around on me. I'd say maybe you're this guy in your town.:glare: Defend away.:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

scotbyallen28 said:


> Hey Hi myself Allen Scotby.. Am a bit concerned about plumbing services. I came across this thread, I liked it so I post my comment.


Then do the proper intro as per site request only if you are a liecnesed plumber..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

scotbyallen28 said:


> Hey Hi myself Allen Scotby.. Am a bit concerned about plumbing services. I came across this thread, I liked it so I post my comment.


PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.

Thanks.


----------

